# Topaz hops



## -RJ- (8/4/15)

Wondering if anyones brewed with Topaz on here? Thinking of using it for bittering on my next hoppy pale, wondering what others thought of it.


----------



## Blind Dog (8/4/15)

I've used it in a standard APA with galena for bittering and Topaz late and in the no chill cube. Was a little underwhelmed, bit like a watered down Galaxy but sweeter. Never used it for the normal early bittering though


----------



## troopa (9/4/15)

Ive had a topaz smash a long while ago... was great but i think my tastes have moved on since then.


----------



## Topher (9/4/15)

Go heavier late and it is lovely, more earthy and spicy, more like an English hop, but with a higher AA. Wouldn't compare it to galaxy. It's got fruitiness, but no grapefruit or passion like galsxy. 

Did a smash with English ale malt and topaz and it was delicious, after a small wait. I'm probably imagining this but I find higher alpha hops are harsh early, but that harsh bittering fades really fast....like in less than 2 weeks. My experience only extends to galaxy, citra, por and topaz. 

Anyway I've just sampled a stout using topaz (ran out of goldings) and it is very very nice. 

Gonna get another half a kg tomorrow for more experiments.


----------



## Spiesy (9/4/15)

I've only ever used it late, and with a bunch of other Aussie hops, such as Vic Secret, Cascade and Galaxy. Was a nice beer. Sounds like I should give it more of a go in the spotlight.


----------



## slcmorro (9/4/15)

I have a Topaz/Summer Pale Ale I just dry hopped and transferred to secondary today, on the go. Was a single bittering charge to 30 IBU in the boil with both varieties, and then a no chill addition to another 15 IBU. Dry hopped with 60 gm of both. Tasting pretty damn good so far.


----------



## mofox1 (9/4/15)

I've got a Topaz IPA in a cube looking hopefully at me every time I go into the shed...

Looking forward to it! If only I can find time between fermenting stouts, saisons, wheats... dammit. Too many styles, not enough time/fermenters!


----------



## brendo (9/4/15)

Topaz is great, I did a single hop pale with it and got a lot of grapefruit out of it. My impression was that it would work,really well as a background hop as part of a hop blend for an apa or Oz inspired IPA? Used it in combo with Vic secret and Ella for an oz iPad - absolute cracker!!!!


----------



## Blind Dog (9/4/15)

mofox1 said:


> I've got a Topaz IPA in a cube looking hopefully at me every time I go into the shed...Looking forward to it! If only I can find time between fermenting stouts, saisons, wheats... dammit. Too many styles, not enough time/fermenters!


But now is the winter of our cube ferment...


----------



## Kranky (9/4/15)

I did a single hop DIPA with it several years back and it was not good. Drinkable but only just.

I've used it as a bittering hop in a couple of DIPA's since then and it worked really well. I'd happily use it in a stout as well.


----------



## BlueMutt (10/4/15)

I've just kegged 50ltrs of Topaz Ale with flowers I was given from the farm.
I used Pils malt and a little med crystal and caraaroma, tonight is night of truth.
Topaz @10, 1grm/ltr and Topaz @0, 2grm/ltr with a 15 whirlpool.


----------



## stera (10/4/15)

Tryed few diferent Topaz brewed, and still not shure liky liky or not
New to european homebrewers, I imported topaz to Serbia (not to be confused with siria) and i shared some of hops with my mates.
Some of them already used topaz, I'm still looking for right recipe.
Tried this one

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 20.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 79.1 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
6.00 kg Pilsner Backa Palanka 1 (3.4 EBC) Grain 1 88.0 %
0.30 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3 4.4 %
0.40 kg Cara Gold (120.0 EBC) Grain 2 5.9 %
25.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 35.2 IBUs
30.00 g Topaz [17.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 33.0 IBUs
30.00 g Topaz [17.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 10.9 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 8 -
40.00 g Topaz [17.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.82 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 18.73 l of water at 76.9 C 68.9 C 60 min

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 2 steps (6.71l, 6.71l) of 75.6 C water

For my taste Topaz was overwellming , perheps to much for my taste.
If you know of some proven topaz recipe pls share.


----------



## troopa (12/4/15)

I just remembered why i stopped using Topaz now.
The last brew i did was a Topaz Smash with a Randal full of cascade flowers.... That didnt go down well at all and put all my friends off randals there on out 

Really should get back into it


----------



## yum beer (12/4/15)

I did a Endeavour Reserve Ale clone, knockoff..type thing.
Topaz and Summer, both early and late.
Really nice drop. Have not tried it in anything else.
Seems to add a nice gentle spice with a definite pommy feel.
Give it a whirl in something with a bit of roast or darker malt oomph.

Recipe for ideas.

Endeavour Special Reserve Ale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 17.4 (EBC): 34.3
Bitterness (IBU): 27.2 (Average)

86.91% Pale Malt
5.11% Crystal Pale
3.51% Caramel Dark - Best Malz
2.55% Chocolate, Pale
1.92% Special-B

0.4 g/L Topaz (17.8% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Summer (5.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Topaz (17.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Summer (5.4% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

4.1 g/L White Sugar (Bottling)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


----------



## -RJ- (14/4/15)

Cheers everyone sounds like it'll be worth experimenting with a bit


----------



## stera (15/4/15)

Again I'm at wrong continent :lol:
Please advice substitution hop for Summer, it's hard to find over here.


----------



## kunfaced (29/5/15)

First time with topaz, two days into ferment now and smells delicious. I laid down a 21L cascadian black ale, aiming for 125 IBUs. Also added galaxy and ella for bittering, but very heavy handed on the topaz. 150g over different times of the boil, with possibly more for the dry hop. Will be kegging it. When it is done I will be back with more. May post the recipe if it turns out alright. Wyeast west Yorkshire yeast used.


----------



## mofox1 (29/5/15)

I put down an all topaz IPA a while back, kegged now. LOTS of grapefuit peel + apricot... currently cutting it with an american wheat to make it sessionable.

Will be used with restraint in the future... it's gone very well as small late additions before.


----------



## kunfaced (29/5/15)

mofox1 said:


> I put down an all topaz IPA a while back, kegged now. LOTS of grapefuit peel + apricot... currently cutting it with an american wheat to make it sessionable.Will be used with restraint in the future... it's gone very well as small late additions before.


Were you using it in junction with other hops?


----------



## mofox1 (29/5/15)

Yep - last time was a Rye Amber/IPA with columbus for bittering, perle & tett late in the boil, and ella, perle and & topaz in the cubes. Good Stuff.


----------



## Spiesy (29/5/15)

Topaz is certainly a good value bittering hop, high alpha and very cheap. But, I've found it to have quite a harsh bitterness to it.


----------



## mofox1 (29/5/15)

Spiesy said:


> Topaz is certainly a good value bittering hop, high alpha and very cheap. But, I've found it to have quite a harsh bitterness to it.


Yep - that harshness is what I meant by the grapefruit peel. I should have said pith. Save it for late additions and dry hopping methinks.


----------



## Tex083 (30/5/15)

My Pale Ale had a Topaz bittering addition then Galaxy 10/60 and whirlpool. Makes a great Aussie Pale Ale when matched with JW malts. 
I like the balance with topaz and galaxy, but I may have to look for another aroma hop now that galaxy is getting difficult to find.


----------



## kunfaced (30/5/15)

mofox1 said:


> Yep - last time was a Rye Amber/IPA with columbus for bittering, perle & tett late in the boil, and ella, perle and & topaz in the cubes. Good Stuff.


Sorry mate not down with all the lingo, but when you say cubes are you talking about the vessel you transfer your wort into post boil?


----------



## Spiesy (30/5/15)

kunfaced said:


> Sorry mate not down with all the lingo, but when you say cubes are you talking about the vessel you transfer your wort into post boil?


Yep, for those that use the "no chill" method. 
I.e. transfer to "cube" and store until you want to ferment.


----------



## Spiesy (30/5/15)

Tex083 said:


> My Pale Ale had a Topaz bittering addition then Galaxy 10/60 and whirlpool. Makes a great Aussie Pale Ale when matched with JW malts.
> I like the balance with topaz and galaxy, but I may have to look for another aroma hop now that galaxy is getting difficult to find.


Should still be a fair bit of Galaxy around.


----------



## Yob (30/5/15)

It got scarce toward the end of last year, now that the new seasons crop has hit, it's back in bountiful supply, at least for now..


----------



## Yob (30/5/15)

I don't think topaz makes for a good bittering addition, not compared to warrior, Hercules and German Magnum for example.

Late, sure.


----------



## Tex083 (30/5/15)

Oh man I'm in France and won't be back until July hoping Galaxy will still be around then! If not I will try other hops. Any chance you will be getting more Perle You?


----------



## Spiesy (30/5/15)

Yob said:


> It got scarce toward the end of last year, now that the new seasons crop has hit, it's back in bountiful supply, at least for now..


Mind you, Hop Products Australia (the growers) have been out for a number of weeks. No more stock there. Will depend on how much stock the subbies (or retailers) have available.


----------



## kunfaced (31/5/15)

Updated my recipe for the Topaz CBA, as I drifted from my original plan on brew day. Apparent calculations now sit at 171IBUs. I havent brewed anything even half of that. Went to check on the brew before and was blasted with a super sweet fruity aroma, big difference to the usual yeasty farts Im use to. First time using west yorkshire yeast too, there is a massive think coagulant krauesen present, to the likes I've never seen before. I'm second thinking about the dry hopping now, does anyone have an opinion or suggestion? Peace


----------



## Yob (31/5/15)

Do it.. Do it large


----------



## kunfaced (31/5/15)

Yob said:


> Do it.. Do it large


Roger that then, I'll use two ounces for the dry.


----------



## Yob (31/5/15)

What's that in metric? 

(56g)


----------



## kunfaced (31/5/15)

Yob said:


> What's that in metric?
> (56g)


Sorry I assumed everyone in Australia smokes weed. I'll make it 60g for 20L of brew. All up for the entire brew that makes 10.5g/L of topaz. Should definitely be able to taste what it is about.


----------



## Spiesy (31/5/15)

kunfaced said:


> Sorry I assumed everyone in Australia smokes weed. I'll make it 60g for 20L of brew. All up for the entire brew that makes 10.5g/L of topaz. Should definitely be able to taste what it is about.


Jesus H. Christ, man!

I believe you may suffer from Topaz aversion following this brew. That's a whole lot of Topaz!


----------



## BlueMutt (31/5/15)

Waiting to hear the outcome, as I've got 500grms of Topaz flowers in the freezer...
The last two 50ltr brews had Topaz early and late with Home grown Cascade late.
Session IPA and AUS PA have worked well with Topaz for me.


----------



## kunfaced (5/6/15)

Changed plans, dry hopped today with 30g topaz, 30g ella and 30g galaxy. Will be transferring off cake in 3 days time. Taste test to come


----------

